
Artificial lungs in a backpack may free people with lung failure - upen
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2125422-artificial-lungs-in-a-backpack-may-free-people-with-lung-failure/
======
bediger4000
I suspect this will arrive to the market just a year or two after flying cars,
jetpacks and nuclear fusion power generation.

